# Lostmen/Etec 60 prop



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Bump for this. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

with an f60 a 13 or 14 pitch looks to do well. Should be trying a 13 next. an 11p will get you around 34 at 6k rpms


----------

